# Thinking about chainsaw chaps



## Jerry_NJ (Jul 31, 2014)

I have never taken seriously safety gear when using a chain saw.. always protect my ears, sometimes my eyes, that's about it. So far so good, but how long can my luck hold out.

I live in NJ so sawing this time of the year is uncomfortable because of the heat and humidity (not as bad this year as usual...so far) so I am very inclined to saw wearing shorts.

I have looked and found an affordable pair of chaps that look to be good, have good customer review, have a good "Name" and are open in back ---- could wear with shorts I think and still get some of the cooling by having bare legs.  There's the brand I'm thinking about:  Husky 531309565 apron chaps, blue.  Would these provide significant protection?


----------



## TreePointer (Jul 31, 2014)

1. Any chainsaw chaps are better than none.

2. I've tried a half dozen or so brands over they years, and Labonville full-wrap chaps (6-ply) are my favorite now for quality construction at a good price.  Follow measurement instructions.

3. If you do a lot of hot weather cutting, look into chaisnaw protective pants, and summer protective pants in particular.

Summer heat is why I do most of my cutting from September through April/May (minus hunting seasons, of course ).


----------



## Prof (Jul 31, 2014)

Wearing chaps with shorts is fine--I tried it and got a ton of chips in my boots. I've used chaps for years and didn't "need them." Just the other day I pulled the saw out of a cut I was making in a bit of an awkward position and felt a vibration on my thigh. I looked down to see the chaps cut and the saw clogged with the chap fibers. I wasn't on the trigger, so I wouldn't have cut my leg off in all likelihood, but it would have been an ER trip for sure. Needless to say, I'm more of a proponent of chaps now than ever.


----------



## jeff_t (Jul 31, 2014)

I like the Labonville full wraps, too. I wish had the next size bigger (longer), but that's what their ordering guide said I needed.

I picked up a pair of Husqvarna chaps at TSC when they were half price. I kept them for backup, and never had them out of the package. After I helped my BIL-to-be buy a saw, I gave them to him. I did try them on first, and was pretty impressed. I'd buy them again.


----------



## Knots (Aug 1, 2014)

I have Labonville.  Don't think about it - get some.


----------



## zzr7ky (Aug 1, 2014)

Just do it.  Mine have one pulled spot where one tooth caught the fabric at the knee going slowly....  One time in 20 years.  Priceless


----------



## tcassavaugh (Aug 1, 2014)

Jerry_NJ said:


> ........I live in NJ so sawing this time of the year is uncomfortable because of the heat and humidity...........I have looked and found an affordable pair of chaps that look to be good............and are open in back


if they weren't open in the back....wouldn't they be pants ? like they said, any protection is better than none.


----------



## bassJAM (Aug 4, 2014)

Prof said:


> Wearing chaps with shorts is fine--I tried it and got a ton of chips in my boots. I've used chaps for years and didn't "need them." Just the other day I pulled the saw out of a cut I was making in a bit of an awkward position and felt a vibration on my thigh. I looked down to see the chaps cut and the saw clogged with the chap fibers. I wasn't on the trigger, so I wouldn't have cut my leg off in all likelihood, but it would have been an ER trip for sure. Needless to say, I'm more of a proponent of chaps now than ever.



I need to hear more stories like that!  I bought a pair of chaps last winter with the intention on using them all the time, but I just realized I've bucked up two large maples in the past month and didn't even think about putting on my chaps.  It seems I'm good at making excuses to not wear them (they're too hot, or they restrict movement and I'm scared they'll make me trip) but there's better excuses TO wear them!


----------



## onion (Aug 4, 2014)

I have a story like that...except I was being stupid.

Last fall a maple in the front yard split in half.  I was limbing part of it and nicked my shin with my MS260 at full throttle.  No chaps.  I got VERY lucky.  At the ER they showed me my shin bone and the tendon that I very nearly severed.  Doc said that would have been several months of physical therapy and probably would have never been 100% right.  10 stitches outside and 5 inside to close up the fascia around the tendon.  Hurt like hell for a week.  I can still feel it when I run and lift with that leg.  Chaps were hanging in the garage.  I was the 3rd chainsaw injury that day (@ Clermont Mercy in Batavia).

Thankfully my dad and brother were there to help get me to the hospital and help me get around for the next two days.  I'll never run a saw without chaps again.

Picture at link.  Kind of gross.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/99lvlw4avq46z71/2013-09-15 13.48.30.jpg


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Aug 4, 2014)

I would definitely get some, i got some inexpensive husq. open ended chaps online and they are not cumbersome at all.....and another thing they are good for is protection from super hot mufflers.....i must have bumped it when walking in brush and downed branches on uneven ground, because there is now a little spot on the chaps where the material is melted...didn't notice it at all until i took them off, but i bet i would have notticed it if i was not wearing them


----------



## bassJAM (Aug 4, 2014)

onion said:


> (@ Clermont Mercy in Batavia).




Hey neighbor!  I've been treated in that hospital before, and just took my gf there earlier this summer when a utility pole fell on us!  I live just north of Owensville.


----------



## onion (Aug 4, 2014)

Ha!  I lived out past Owensville near CNE HS for a few years, now I'm down south of Bethel.  Small world.  I'm right in the middle of the Asian Longhorned Beetle infestation.


----------



## bassJAM (Aug 4, 2014)

That pretty much is ground zero...where it all started in these parts.  I've heard rumors that Harmony Hill Winery out there was responsible (something about importing ash casks from China) and refused to do anything when they first found out they had a couple infested trees on their property.


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 4, 2014)

Need motivation to wear chaps?  Enter CHAINSAW INJURY in Google.  Then click on "Images"

Here's a link: CHAINSAW INJURY


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Aug 4, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> Need motivation to wear chaps?  Enter CHAINSAW INJURY in Google.  Then click on "Images"
> 
> Here's a link: CHAINSAW INJURY


.....i did some work for a friend limbing some pretty good size branches, but all he had was an old rickety ladder, and they were pretty high up there.....so afterwards when i got home i looked up '' ladders & chainsaws''.... if i had looked it up before i did the job, i would have passed on it....way to many ways to get injured.....same thing with chaps and protective gear....i force myself to wear em,no matter how hot it is....


----------



## lazeedan (Aug 4, 2014)

Small world! I grew up in the Batavia, Amelia, Eastgate area. 

Buy the Chaps.


----------



## peakbagger (Aug 4, 2014)

I bought a pair for my brother when he got his first saw, he didn't get any major gashes but had to replace the chaps after a few years with all the small ones he did.

Get a pair of suspenders with them. makes it lot easier to wear shorts with them, otherwise they end up around your knees.


----------



## Thedismisser (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm a certified utility arborist .  Chaps are a must . I wear them all the time except when climbing. 
When I cut wood in my yard I'm wearing them .  Saws are no joke . The kick back is faster than you could ever react and if you take your rakers down too much saws will kick and grab more than you could imagine .  
I'd rather cut chaps than my  femoral artery and bleed out in seconds .....


----------



## adrpga498 (Aug 5, 2014)

My chaps are on before the 1st pull start of the saw. No brain er, nothing to ponder about. Nuff said.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 6, 2014)

I wear shorts and chaps all the time here in SC. The problem is you end up with a boot full of chips. Dont get the tiny short chaps like I see some forest service guys wearing their shin and ankle is exposed??


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 6, 2014)

I had a close call. I had my caps on and was cutting g sweet gums out of my fields and old fields that were too big to Bush hog.

As I was walking the chain was still spinning I lifted my leg as I was holding the saw two handed and my thigh lifted I to the chain. Yes I was movie g before setting the brake and chain was too loose so I already had 2 this gas wrong. And I was tired and hot. It just ripped the nylon outer fabric and pulled one or two fibers out just a bit. Kind of like snagging g fabric on your couch. But I just tucked the fibers back in and the ripped nylon is a reminder across the thigh. Maybe an er visit or a really bad cut bit that was close enough for me. Was about 8 years ago.


----------



## toddnic (Aug 6, 2014)

I snagged my blue jeans last year with the chainsaw barely running. I was just going to make a "quick cut" and put the saw back on the shelf. I will NEVER use a chainsaw again without protective gear. Thankfully it did not cut me but just a little 'nick' is going to send you to the ER.


----------



## maple1 (Aug 6, 2014)

If you get chainsaw pants, summer ones, you can either wear shorts under them in the summer (or even go commando if that's your thing), or wear longjohns or sweats or whatever under them in the winter. That's what I do anyway.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 6, 2014)

I think the point is unless there mesh or something there still pants and thus will be HOT . Maybe not carhart hot or jean hot but will be hot!


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Aug 6, 2014)

clemsonfor said:


> I think the point is unless there me ah or something there still pants and thus will be HOT . Maybe not carhart hot or jean hot but will be hot!


......and then you can be nice and cool in an air conditioned hospital or emergency room


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Aug 6, 2014)

clemsonfor said:


> I think the point is unless there me ah or something there still pants and thus will be HOT . Maybe not carhart hot or jean hot but will be hot!


....in your pic.,is it the camera angle, or is that a good sized trailer?  looks like some pretty long logs you got on there.....now that would be nice, to be able to transport some telephone pole length logs....


----------



## BCC_Burner (Aug 6, 2014)

clemsonfor said:


> I wear shorts and chaps all the time here in SC. The problem is you end up with a boot full of chips. Dont get the tiny short chaps like I see some forest service guys wearing their shin and ankle is exposed??




Forest Circus workers use those shorter chaps because many of them (at least out here) work on wildland fire crews as sawyers.  They definitely want the PPE, but they also need to be able to move quickly if the wind changes direction suddenly, or any other number of unexpected events takes place near the front lines of a fire.  Have you tried running in your chaps with a 40-60 pound pack on and a chainsaw in your hands? Yeah, bet you would buy them a little shorter too.


----------



## Prof (Aug 6, 2014)

Keep in mind that chainsaws don't cut in an incision like fashion (i.e., knife), they actually remove about a quarter inch of material. A quarter inch of wood being removed is a good thing, a quarter inch of flesh, not so much ;-)


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 6, 2014)

Mischa Shashumshkavich said:


> ....in your pic.,is it the camera angle, or is that a good sized trailer?  looks like some pretty long logs you got on there.....now that would be nice, to be able to transport some telephone pole length logs....


Thats a 16ft dovetail car hauler. Its loaded down!! I bet there is 7000 pounds on that thing! That was a few years back. Most those trees were under 18"s. There only 8ft lengths. There is 2 stacks of them but to but. I had one of my loggers load them on the trailer with me with his loader and had them cut to 8ft so I could lift and drag them off with my 24hp tractor.


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Aug 6, 2014)

clemsonfor said:


> Thats a 16ft dovetail car hauler. Its loaded down!! I bet there is 7000 pounds on that thing! That was a few years back. Most those trees were under 18"s. There only 8ft lengths. There is 2 stacks of them but to but. I had one of my loggers load them on the trailer with me with his loader and had them cut to 8ft so I could lift and drag them off with my 24hp tractor.


.....now that's how you do it!  sorry for going off topic again.....it is a bad habit i am trying to correct.....kind of like not wearing chaps?   eh? see what i did there? i got the train back on track !


----------



## toddnic (Aug 6, 2014)

clemsonfor said:


> I think the point is unless there mesh or something there still pants and thus will be HOT . Maybe not carhart hot or jean hot but will be hot!


Better hot than being stitched up at the ER


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 6, 2014)

But I m wearing chaps and short


----------



## jeffesonm (Aug 7, 2014)

Agree the chaps are hot in the summer,  so I try to not cut so much mid-summer.  Nice part about them is they go down over my boots and keep the wood chips from getting in my socks.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 7, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> Here's a link: CHAINSAW INJURY


Well, that just ruined my evening...


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 8, 2014)

Joful said:


> Well, that just ruined my evening...


Thats why I purposefully did not click that!! I have seen them before.I'm not a pass out at the sight of blood but I dont enjoy looking at it!


----------



## Ashful (Aug 8, 2014)

clemsonfor said:


> ...had them cut to 8ft so I could lift and drag them off with my 24hp tractor.


Wait... you have a 24 hp tractor that's not in your sig, but your 24 year old 2wd Ford Ranger is?  Time to edit, man!

Actually, just realized I never put my third Jotul 12 in my sig.



clemsonfor said:


> Thats why I purposefully did not click that!! I have seen them before.I'm not a pass out at the sight of blood but I dont enjoy looking at it!


What I can't figure out is the one photo where the index and pinky are nothing but bones and the two middle fingers are flat out gone.  I can't figure out how a chainsaw did that one.  I think it must be a chipper feeding accident.

There... made you look!


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 8, 2014)

Nope not looked yet bit now I can almost visualize Thanks

My tractor is an old Yanmar ym2000.

I have wanted to edit my sig bit they have made changes that dont allow sigs as long as mine anymore and I have to shorten it before I can save changes.

I actually had tractor when I joined here I think?  I dont have new stuff I still have all those trucks and sometimes drive them daily.


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Aug 8, 2014)

The picture that really got to me was the one of the dog on page 3....poor guy  got his face cut up in 2 places......but the one thing i have yet to figure out is who would let their dog use a chainsaw?


----------



## Jutt77 (Aug 8, 2014)

I wear chaps with shorts.  Woodland pro chaps from Baileys.  Also wear short hiking gaiters to keep crap out of my boots.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 8, 2014)

Mischa Shashumshkavich said:


> The picture that really got to me was the one of the dog on page 3....poor guy  got his face cut up in 2 places......but the one thing i have yet to figure out is who would let their dog use a chainsaw?


Geez... you got to page 3?!?  You're an animal!


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Aug 8, 2014)

Joful said:


> Geez... you got to page 3?!?  You're an animal!


....i was noticing how many of the cuts were located right above the knee.....then i saw that poor dog and had to stop......and i know i look kinda animalish, but that pic. is from when i was younger....when i first started shaving i used a rock


----------



## morpho (Aug 8, 2014)

Jerry,
When I got my saw, I printed a picture from the internet of a nasty chainsaw "accident" (no such a thing as an accident) and taped it inside my case. Every time I open that thing up, I am reminded how wrong it can go.

I would wear a kevlar jumpsuit if I could.


----------

